# graphics card/video card



## eatusfoetus (Nov 21, 2004)

hey guys

is a graphics card and a video card the same thing? 

my pc's a few years old now and not running some newer games, such as The Sims 2. It runs it but certain parts freeze up etc due to my low grade graphics card/video card.

Can someone pelase tell me if 

a: graphics card/video card - are the same thing

b: if they are not which one is important to playing games 

c: which new graphics card/video card should i purchase? - i'm on a tight budget so it will be bought 2nd hand via ebay etc... i dont want the very best or the latest top daddy, just something which will allow me to play newer games!

thanks in advance guy!

ef


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

They are the same thing, and to receive any advice on what to upgrade to you'll first have to tell us about the rest of your system. That is what motherboard you're using, etc etc.

If you don't know much about your computer download Everest Home Edition from http://www.lavalys.com.


----------



## eatusfoetus (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey Clumbsy

Thanks for the reply, I dowloaded that prog and my PC stands as follows:

Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 1
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name	PETE (pete)
User Name	MACKBOSS SELECKTA

Motherboard	
CPU Type	AMD Athlon XP, 1666 MHz (12.5 x 133) 2000+
Motherboard Name	MSI MS-6382(E) (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 CNR, 2 DIMM, Audio)
Motherboard Chipset	VIA VT8366A Apollo KT266A
System Memory	512 MB (DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type	Award Modular (05/14/02)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 (64 MB)
3D Accelerator	nVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420
Monitor	Iiyama Vision Master Pro MT-9017E/T [17" CRT] (72317885)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller

Storage	
IDE Controller	VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive	WDC WD1200BB-00CAA1 (110 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive	HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8320B (32x/10x/40x CD-RW)
Optical Drive	TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1612 (16x/48x DVD-ROM)
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (FAT32)	112975 MB (33135 MB free)

Input	
Keyboard	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse	PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network	
Network Adapter	WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface (80.1.36.76)
Modem	Communications cable between two computers
Modem	Generic SoftK56

Peripherals	
USB1 Controller	VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller	VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller

Thanks,

Ef


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

I tried searching for your exact chipset on MSI's website and came to this, but judging from all them models your board will be x4 AGP aswell.

I think you'd be able to upgrade to any AGP card there is, but it will only run at x4 speed as opposed to x8.

If you're from the UK you might want to check these cards out on Overclockers.co.uk

ATi: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/acatalog/AGP.html
nVidia: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/acatalog/copy_of_AGP.html


----------



## eatusfoetus (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey Clumbsy

Thanks for the further info.

I don't understand what this means >> x4 AGP is that as in Pixel Pipelines?

When you said I can upgrade to any AGP card but it will only run at x4 speed as opposed to 8. Does that mean I'll only get half the performance from the graphics card?

I read this on another posting relating to playing sims 2 and minimum requirements: Need am A T&L-capable video card with at least 32 MB of video RAM...

ah what one to buy i wonder! so many choices and a lot are more reasonable then i expected. i know fitting these are easy but how hard are they to install?

thanks for your time.

ef


----------



## Argy (May 4, 2005)

do your research. obveously your computer is more for gaming then anything else so i would advise that you look up an ATI card, 
but instead of troubling yourself with a redundant AGP card go ahead and try a PCI-express, you'll get around twice the performance out of it then you will with the latest AGP that your mobo can only handle running at x4 as aposed to x8.

and as far as setting it up and installing the card goes, its as easy as un-installing your current video card drivers and installing the new ones.

as far as your computer freezing on some places goes, i dont think that is a case of your computer not being able to handle the game (considering your 420 meets minimum requirements)
have your tried installing the latest nvidia drivers?
a few people posting on TSG have had the same problem and it was merekly a case of out-dated drivers 

i hope aome of this helps (if not appologies for the wastage of time)

thanx 
Argy.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

PCI-express isn't an option for CLUMBSY as he's running a motherboard with an AGP slot. There's not a big difference(if any) between AGP X4 and X8. Kind of tough to recommend a card because the rest of your system is rather old. The 6600gt(AGP version of course) is a very capable card and won't break the bank.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

GripS said:


> PCI-express isn't an option for *CLUMBSY*


You mean Eatusfoetus, he started the thread .


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

heh. yep. correction.


----------

